

Amazon's next Kindle could have a hybrid grayscale/color screen - user_666
http://the-digital-reader.com/2014/08/05/amazons-new-screen-tech-patents-reveal-clues-future-kindle-plans/

======
user_666
A newly filed patent has revealed that Liquavista, the screen tech company
that Amazon bought last year, has a design for a display that layers a color
screen on top of a grayscale screen, giving users the option of having color
or a high res grayscale screen.

